# Pure Paws from Crystal. A mini review



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I want to thank Crystal for my recent Pure Paws order. The products I got are phenomenal! Crystal, you were so kind to suggest which products would work best on Benny and Emma and how to use them. 

Crystal suggested I order the Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner and Silk Cream. I diluted the shampoo with water. After washing I combined equal parts Conditioner and Silk Cream and added warm heated water. Warming up the conditioner seemed to make all the difference. It was like using a hot oil treatment. Be sure to let the conditioner mixture sit on their coats for at least 2 minutes. I rinsed with warm water and then did a quick rinse w/cool water. That really helped to seal their strands. Their coats came out so silky and smooth. Not dry or damaged at all. 

I also ordered Pure Paws Ultra Shine Spray. This product works great when sprayed on a dry coat before brushing. Makes their coats shine and helps detangle any matts. They literally smell like fresh blueberries from this spray. I love it!

I have used so many different products over the years but the Pure Paws line (especially the ones mentioned above) are topnotch! I can’t imagine not using these products @ every bath. I actually look forward to washing Benny and Emma b/c they are so soft and silky afterwards. If you are hesitant to order or don’t know which products to order just talk to Crystal and she’ll point you in the right direction. You won’t be disappointed! Thank you Pure Paws and Crystal!

Another successful shopping trip @ The Pampered Pet Boutique!:chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I totally agree, Tammy! PurePaws products are great, I'm so glad that I gave them a second try with Crystal's suggestion on diluting the shampoo and warming up the diluted conditioner.

We are using the PP Reconstructing Shampoo, PP Moisturizing Condition and Silk Cream Conditioner for bath time. Then to brush Maggie and Abbie out, I use the PP Shine Conditioning Spray or the PP Finishing Spray. I just ordered the PP No Rinse Spray for touch ups. PurePaws is going to be our grooming staple now....I was that impressed with how great Maggie and Abbie's coats were after using them. I'm looking to order gallon size shampoo and conditioner through Crystal.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

totally agree here too Tammy! I love how pure paws made remy's hair nice, soft and silky! i use the reconstructing Shampoo, ultra-moisturizing conditioner and the shine spray.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, as it reminded me that I told Crystal I'd report here as well. I already had the Ultra Conditioner, and that stuff is fabulous!! Just last week I took Poppy on a walk, and he picked up all sorts of junk that got matted into his legs. I soaked him in a warm sink with the conditioner in it, and rubbed it in. I then blow dried and brushed him, and his hair on his legs was gorgeous and mat free.

I'll be using the Oatmeal Shampoo and the Ultra Conditioner today for the first time ... but I know there will be fantastic results. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*fav PP product*



mom2bijou said:


> I want to thank Crystal for my recent Pure Paws order. The products I got are phenomenal! Crystal, you were so kind to suggest which products would work best on Benny and Emma and how to use them.
> 
> Crystal suggested I order the Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner and Silk Cream. I diluted the shampoo with water. After washing I combined equal parts Conditioner and Silk Cream and added warm heated water. Warming up the conditioner seemed to make all the difference. It was like using a hot oil treatment. Be sure to let the conditioner mixture sit on their coats for at least 2 minutes. I rinsed with warm water and then did a quick rinse w/cool water. That really helped to seal their strands. Their coats came out so silky and smooth. Not dry or damaged at all.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I use these on Ritzy and my favorite product of all time is that Silk Cream!! It is LUCIOUS!!!!! and it is like pure gold, at $18.oo a jar!!! 

Karla


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> Oh yes, I use these on Ritzy and my favorite product of all time is that Silk Cream!! It is LUCIOUS!!!!! and it is like pure gold, at $18.oo a jar!!!
> 
> Karla


Oh Karla, I agree. The Silk Cream is what really makes it so phenomenal for me.

I'm so glad that all the feedback I've been receiving so far has been so good.:thumbsup:

I always try things out first on my two, and use it for at least a month before making any decision before bringing it in. But even then, you can have varying results with different people and Malts. I've never been so bold as to make such an announcement like I did when I decided to bring the PurePaws line in. So I'm thrilled and relieved it's delivering the same great results to others as I experienced with mine.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad you posted too because I was planning to post with photos, but oh well, that'll take too long....I also used the oatmeal shampoo and conditioner with the silk cream and shine spray.....Jodi smelled delicious and the shine was very noticable and his dry cottony coat was so much smoother and silkier. I bathed him last week and in fact my sister asked me yesterday if Jodi had a bath that day because he looked whiter. Even after a week I could still see the difference. I've never seen him look cleaner. Thank you for suggesting Pure Paws Crystal and for posting the grooming videos!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

In our hospitality bags from Nationals they gave us a small bottle of Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo. Looking forward to trying that out one day too.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

maltsnme said:


> Oh yes, I use these on Ritzy and my favorite product of all time is that Silk Cream!! It is LUCIOUS!!!!! and it is like pure gold, at $18.oo a jar!!!
> 
> Karla


 
Hi Karla, 

You recomended the Pure Paws to Crystal and I at the Chicago Show in February and my Izzy just looks great since we've been using the products thank you so much for the suggestion! It's been a miracle product for Izzy's cottony coat.

Leslie


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Hi Karla,
> 
> You recomended the Pure Paws to Crystal and I at the Chicago Show in February and my Izzy just looks great since we've been using the products thank you so much for the suggestion! It's been a miracle product for Izzy's cottony coat.
> 
> Leslie


HI LESLIE!!! Isn't it amazing what it will do for a coat!!! I mean, genetics is involved here, so Ritzy's coat is really silky..I look at it as these products protect it and keep it that way. But for Indi, who has a cottony coat, it makes her coat MUCH more managable and easier to keep. Again, the Silk Cream is like gold!!! )) worth it's weight for the cost!!! (IMO) 

So glad it helped Izzy!!!! 

And Crystal, I agree I tend to be cautious about recommending (I recommend this and now and recommend Prostora for tear stains) but I do alot of experimenting before I do!!!

karla


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

I also love the PurePaws line of grooming products. They are top knotch, and Crystal does an excellent job of recommending the best products for the specific needs of each baby. 

My Daphne Rose was going through "the change" with her coat about a month ago, and she was matting very badly. I am so grateful I called Crystal and shared my frustration with her because I was ready to give up and call a groomer to shave most of her coat. 

Crystal recommended the Reconstructing Shampoo, Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner, Silk Cream, and the Ultra Shine Spray for Daphne Rose. She also took the time to explain how to dilute the shampoo at 50/50 for best results. She explained how the Silk Cream and Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner work best when they are mixed and heat activated. I followed her instructions and was so happy I did!!! Daphne's coat was much softer and silkier.

My absolute favorite product is the Ultra Shine Spray. It is my miracle in a bottle. It can get out the most stubborn mats while conditioning the hair. It does not leave the coat _greasy _like other products I tried. I was tempted to use it in my hair the other day for the smell alone. 

With Daphne Rose being my first long haired maltese, I was using all of the wrong products before I knew about the PurePaws line. When I finally do get Daphne Rose groomed, I will be asking the groomer to use PurePaws on her only.


----------

